# Bi tri claws



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Any one running these tires would like to here some feed back and of coarse pictures help too!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

They seem too pricey and hard to find... but that's just my opinion...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

they are good tires but only run in one size. when i had em i followed my buddy with laws eveywhere. they will last longer then your bike too


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Great tires! They wear like iron and perform like Laws, but the biggest they come are 27" that is why I changed to 29.5 laws. They seem to ride smoother than Outlaws.


----------

